# Mare Conformation



## AgatsuEquine (Aug 23, 2017)

13 year old hanovarian. Would be used to get me to 1M + jumping but also would start training some low level dressage as well. If purchased would be my only horse, long term horse preferably. She has had 1 or 2 foals as well. What do you guys think? They are asking high 4 figures for her as well. TIA


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

She's gorgeous in the Warmblood style but I would like to see her standing square on flat hard ground. In any case she would of course get a very thorough PPE as she is a moderately expensive horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a wow, to me. Great hip and shoulder angles, nice upright humerus bone angle, nice long neck. 

She looks a bit under muscled in the hind end. Do you have video?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen nicer pictures and this picture does the animal no justice.
She is perched forward, her front legs to far under her for my taste.
Her front end is to heavy for her hind end, she is not balanced.
She has a already dropped spine possibly from carrying those enormous babies since she's large boned you know she was bred to something equally massive or larger in stature.
Her one hind leg is pretty posty looking the other is tagging out behind her body...so which is it? Posty or not is my thought...
She is muscle heavy on the front-end and light on the hind tells you she is/can be heavy riding on your arms.
She has a nice deep heartgirth which is great for lungs and heart to have space working under stress/activity.
I wonder if she has a old bow or injuries as there is much shadowing on her front leg...
I'm also not sure that shoulder is going to give you the scope to go where you want consistently.
I like her expression through the bridle and her back appears to elevate and round nicely...

Have you really ridden her?
Is this you riding her and if so how did she feel?
She is very out of shape...
A full PPE with numerous xrays of hooves, legs, joints minimum would be required to prove she doesn't have excessive wear & tear on that big body..

As I said, the picture for conformation does her no justice and is actually to me poorly showing her off.
A peeve of mine is if you want to show a animal for sale at the kind of price they are asking...
Spotlessly clean in appearance...
All that excess leg and hoof hair needs gone so you can truly see what is what...
Full pictures from front, rear and both sides so you can really see the animal on solid/firm footing.
Ample light and no shadows..where the pictures were done is fine but such loose footing and her stance just takes away from what she is...


If you haven't seen her, I would.
If you really like her, then decide if she has the potential to take you where you want to go in ability, want and attitude...
What has she done in her past and what proof do the owners have of her accomplishing it successfully?
If she checks off all those boxes, schedule a through PPE with a vet who specializes in soundness cause you need sound and athletic to do what you describe your goal is.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## AgatsuEquine (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on her. I have been looking for a horse but I don't have anyone super knowledgeable to help me out. Don't want to waste time going to see every horse if there are obvious conformational issues that I should avoid or at least take note of. I need a horse that has lots of life left but knows it's stuff and I can be moving up levels with and not outgrow too fast..

I recently bought a horse that ended up having signs of ringbone ( that my coach didn't notice after a body assessment) that really made me hesitate on trying again..luckily I was able to send the horse back to her old owners with no trouble. My budget is high 4s lowest 5s..I feel I should be allowed to be a bit picky with that price point but I'm not very familiar with horse prices. Anyway, Thank you all again!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I think that she is a nice horse for the most part. She is out of shape and I question that dip in front of her withers a little bit but it's probably nothing significant. I would want better confo pics to get a better idea. Honestly, I think that with more conditioning, she would look like a completely different horse (for the better). I'm not great at picking a horse apart piece by piece but overall, I like her. 
Whether she's worth the asking price is not something I'm good at either.


----------

